
What you didn't see on TV, from Kardashian heckling to stars covertly snacking - twitti
http://rssfeeds.usatoday.com/~/607073196/0/usatoday-newstopstories~Emmys-What-you-didnt-see-on-TV-from-Kardashian-heckling-to-stars-covertly-snacking/
======
dang
Please stop creating these fake accounts, or we'll have to ban your main
account and site as well.

